# Found my wifes texts to another married man.



## stingrayspectre (Jan 13, 2018)

I don't know where to turn. It's not like you can tell a close friend that you accidently found that your wife of 23 years is now
sexting and ****ing a married man. This just started at Christmas 2017. 
I'm a bit confused but a bit turned on by reading their texts. 
I have been researching affairs online and think that it will run its course. I know she is still is totally in love with me and our sex has been on another level. 

Has anyone had a situation where they are jealous but excited for your wife's sexcapades?


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

No!

The course it runs might be leaving you in the cold by the side of the curb.


But if you were smart you would ge the captian of the course with leaving her in the cold by the curb.


----------



## The Middleman (Apr 30, 2012)

You get a hard copy of the texts and you keep them in a safe place. You find out who this guy is, his name, address, phone and who is wife is. You send the text messages to his wife and let her know what is going on. Then you confront your wife and expose what is going on to her parents and important friends and family. That should cool the whole thing off.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

stingrayspectre said:


> I don't know where to turn. It's not like you can tell a close friend that you accidently found that your wife of 23 years is now
> sexting and ****ing a married man. This just started at Christmas 2017.
> I'm a bit confused but a bit turned on by reading their texts.
> I have been researching affairs online and think that it will run its course. I know she is still is totally in love with me and our sex has been on another level.
> ...


Yet another one who pretends to have a 'dilemma' on his hands when in reality, he just gets off posting stories (and in GREAT detail) of how he watched his wife cheat on him while he hid in the closet or behind a potted plant. We'll get to hear about every position they got into, he'll mention how she performed certain acts on her ****-puppet that she refuses to do for him at home, we'll get a blow-by-blow description of the oral sex (pun intended) they engaged in, and we'll get to hear all about the noises she was making while he rode her like a stallion.

The story usually finishes with how excited pervert boy was watching his wife cheat on him, and that he plans on spying on them again when they meet on Thursday night at the No-Tell Motel. 

I can sniff out these lame-ass pervert posts from a mile away.


----------



## stingrayspectre (Jan 13, 2018)

Great ideas. Thanks.


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

Get something for your doormatitus


----------



## Graywolf2 (Nov 10, 2013)

*EDIT: I MISREAD THE FIRST POST. I THOUGHT THEY WERE JUST SEXTING.

*


While both are bad, like most men my wife having a PA would be much much worse than her having an EA. Sexting and never touching isn’t an automatic deal breaker. I can understand how this could be tempting in that it gets her motor running with you reaping the benefits. 

The problem is that it almost never ends there. She finds other men online to sext and sooner or later she meets up with one of them. Boundaries are crossed. She’s at ease with a guy and he happens to be in town. 

You’re playing with fire. It’s much safer to put a stop to it right now.


----------



## thebettyshow (Dec 29, 2017)

so only sexting? were there pics exchanged? how do you know they didnt hook up?


----------



## SentHereForAReason (Oct 25, 2017)

Not sure if this is real or what? Please tell me you guys don't have kids .... If you are serious, this is serious and you are crazy if you think this is the end of it or the extent of it. Where there's smoke, there's a bonfire and I sadly can tell you from experience. This stuff does not stop on it's own. If you are serious and you want this to stop and if you have kids, I hope to God you want it to stop, you'll get the advice you need to take the next steps with.


----------



## eric1 (Apr 10, 2015)

Does she know that you know?


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

stingrayspectre said:


> I don't know where to turn. It's not like you can tell a close friend that you accidently found that your wife of 23 years is now
> sexting and ****ing a married man. This just started at Christmas 2017.
> I'm a bit confused but a bit turned on by reading their texts.
> I have been researching affairs online and think that it will run its course. I know she is still is totally in love with me and our sex has been on another level.
> ...


No one who loves their spouse treats them so appallingly the way she is treating you. I feel for his poor wife, she needs to know. 
Are you not going to challenger her on this? Just hope that one day it may end?


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

My take about the other man is that you must have pissed him off because now he really has it in for you. Any chance of you maybe getting a little video and share it with us?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> Yet another one who pretends to have a 'dilemma' on his hands when in reality, he just gets off posting stories (and in GREAT detail) of how he watched his wife cheat on him while he hid in the closet or behind a potted plant. We'll get to hear about every position they got into, he'll mention how she performed certain acts on her ****-puppet that she refuses to do for him at home, we'll get a blow-by-blow description of the oral sex (pun intended) they engaged in, and we'll get to hear all about the noises she was making while he rode her like a stallion.
> 
> The story usually finishes with how excited pervert boy was watching his wife cheat on him, and that he plans on spying on them again when they meet on Thursday night at the No-Tell Motel.
> 
> I can sniff out these lame-ass pervert posts from a mile away.


And let me guess, you forgot where the report button is and you forgot about the rules for members of TAM governing the reporting of posts they are suspicious of?


----------



## BobSimmons (Mar 2, 2013)

stingrayspectre said:


> I don't know where to turn. It's not like you can tell a close friend that you accidently found that your wife of 23 years is now
> sexting and ****ing a married man. This just started at Christmas 2017.
> I'm a bit confused but a bit turned on by reading their texts.
> I have been researching affairs online and think that it will run its course. I know she is still is totally in love with me and our sex has been on another level.
> ...


She's totally in love but sexting and having sex with another man?

You do know the reason why sex is on another level is because the affair is enhancing it?

Can already tell where this thread is headed so good luck OP.


----------



## stingrayspectre (Jan 13, 2018)

She doesn't not know that I am checking her phone every couple days.


----------



## stingrayspectre (Jan 13, 2018)

Is there a way to post videos?


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

stingrayspectre said:


> Is there a way to post videos?


Holy crap please don’t.


----------



## stingrayspectre (Jan 13, 2018)

The way the text reads. They have connected at least once.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

stingrayspectre said:


> The way the text reads. They have connected at least once.


Connected is consummated in reflection.

In the mirror..
In your eyes.

Their hearts met first.
Their loins met in their longing reflection for each other.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

It stings, Ray...

Does it not?


----------



## Suspicious1 (Nov 19, 2017)

stingrayspectre said:


> The way the text reads. They have connected at least once.



What exactly makes you think they have connected?


----------



## Rhubarb (Dec 1, 2017)

stingrayspectre said:


> I'm a bit confused but a bit turned on by reading their texts.


If that's your reaction, maybe you are part of the problem. Seriously ,if I found something like this out about my wife, I would be stricken. If it isn't really bothering you that much, I think your marriage may have some deep issues.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

stingrayspectre said:


> Is there a way to post videos?


Moderator note:-

I would advise against this.


----------



## stingrayspectre (Jan 13, 2018)

One text said he enjoyed be inside her tight *****. That's connected in my book.


----------



## KevinZX (Jul 1, 2017)

Please don't confuse these feelings you are having, you will get hurt if you become a participant in this affair, your feelings should be of anger and resentment, anything else is showing you to be participating even if you will not admit this to yourself. If your sex life has improved with your wife then it it is too high a cost to pay, your marriage will suffer if you don't nip this in the bud now, the affair must end now or you will regret it when she leaves you for this guy, you are fooling yourself. You state your wife loves you very much, NO she doesn't, she loves having her cake and eating it as well, you need to sort yourself out today, assert yourself and get her to end this before it is too late, you have been warned.

Love and Peace always

KevinZX


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

You have been told. You must contact the other mans wife, show her the evidence, and let her deal with him. Tell her in no uncertain terms that F he contacts your wife again, things will get ugly for him. Then you expose her, do not ask, tell her to leave. First consequence. Tell her that divorce is being filed, and she will be exposed to all of her and your family. Tell her that at the end of this she will have no friends or family left. Second consequence.


----------



## smokefire05 (Aug 24, 2017)

You should ask her to add you so you can watch the sexting in real time and join in on the mutual masturbation. If it turns you on go with it, whatever floats your boat. I don't share so I'm out. I would tell the other man's wife and confront your wife with the evidence. But if you like it join them. Good luck.


----------

